# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Majorca

## Trinigerl

0467C605-8E87-4250-8A47-23E28F60B5E2.jpg919023EF-EAF8-49AF-9218-11C58FEADA58.jpgE8181504-60E5-416D-8DD2-C69509173B5F.jpgABB97CDB-DE6F-423F-AFA7-661077021D1B.jpg92B1D0AC-8BDA-482A-83E0-70F49CB7238A.jpgBA16AF6E-5031-4EFE-A9B4-B199C8740B9A.jpgBA16AF6E-5031-4EFE-A9B4-B199C8740B9A.jpgWe took a weekend trip to Mallorca we stayed next to Nikki beach in Magaluf . We visited soiler , valdemossa the drach caves  alcudia very nice island ATTACH]54214[/ATTACH]6A8F123C-BCFE-4F7E-9C62-8FB0AF6DD021.jpg

----------


## amyb

Looks like you guys have the whole country to yourselves. Stay safe.

----------


## GMP62

Nice trip...Lucky you! Glad you enjoyed.

----------


## stbartshopper

We named our dog Deia after the little village in the mountains of Majorca. We loved our 10 days on the island. We are both fluent in Spanish so that helped us a lot.

----------


## andynap

Does it hurt to be upside down?  :Big Laugh:

----------

